# New FreeBSD Foundation Website



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2016)

https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/

Let's bikeshed.


----------



## tingo (Mar 17, 2016)

I like it. No need for bikeshed'ing, IMHO.


----------



## ab2k (Mar 17, 2016)

It's clean and nice  good work.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 17, 2016)

tingo said:


> I like it. No need for bikeshed'ing, IMHO.


I like it too.  By bikeshedding I just mean chiming in on less technical topics.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 17, 2016)

It's a canned Wordpress theme but it still looks sharp. Usually I can pick them out but this one looked pretty good. 

I wish I could get hold of the main site and rewrite it but I can't even find the time to rewrite my own.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 17, 2016)

```
<bikeshed>
It looks too modern and colors are horrible.
</bikeshed>
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm still willing to help anyone who wants to work on the FreeBSD.org site's appearance.  As inspiration, I found this recently: http://mdipierro.github.io/stupid.css/themes/random.html.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 18, 2016)

This template might be useful as well, but in a different way.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 18, 2016)

wblock@ Can't whoever did the foundation web site work on this one using the same theme?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2016)

drhowarddrfine said:


> wblock  Can't whoever did the foundation web site work on this one using the same theme?


Maybe.  I have not talked to them about it, but it would probably be a very different and much bigger job.


----------



## ronaldlees (Mar 18, 2016)

Very nice looking page! The full width theme looks great at 1280x1024px ... which reminds me that I need to change some of my older WP sites to us the wide theme, to be not so 90s looking ...

Great color contrast, vibrant but not overdone.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the current FreeBSD logo (shiny red ball with cones) but I like the FreeBSD Foundation logo at least


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 18, 2016)

jrm said:


> https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/
> 
> Let's bikeshed.



I think that they did a good job


----------



## NewGuy (Mar 18, 2016)

In general, I like it. The new site is pretty well laid out and looks like on my screen. My only issue is the dynamic top bar. I find it really distracting when a website changes the position or size of elements while scrolling. Not a huge issue though and, overall, I think the new website has a good look.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 18, 2016)

kpedersen said:


> I'm not a fan of the current FreeBSD logo (shiny red ball with cones) but I like the FreeBSD Foundation logo at least


Agree on all counts. I love Beastie, though.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 18, 2016)

The logo looks really good. The page is good. I'm with NewGuy about the dynamic top - not a big deal but and unnecessary distraction.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 19, 2016)

All the cool kids are doing it. I'm not cool.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 19, 2016)

I like the http://tarsnap.com site.  It's an example of a site that _does it right_.   It's easy to navigate, it small so it loads fast,  it doesn't use intrusive javascript, and you can actually read the source HTML.

One quibble: https://validator.w3.org/nu/?doc=tarsnap.com


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 31, 2016)

In my humble opinion, very nice, very professional.

https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 1, 2016)

Just noticed today that the logo for the RedHat developers site is suspiciously similar to the FreeBSD foundation logo.

http://developers.redhat.com/

... obviously because the logo is so good that even RH got jealous and copied... *ehem*


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 1, 2016)

Let's sue 'em and tie them up in court for 25 years.


----------

